# Get remote host from server - sockets



## ligregni (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all!

I bring this time a programming question.

I am using Berkeley sockets under TCP protocol, I want to get in the server the hostname of the client that is connecting with me, this is:

server:
user@hostServer

client@
user@hostClient

Is there a function (I think maybe the accept fills the sockaddr_in structure passed as argument with this data but I don't know how to get the info I need) to get at serverHost the string: "hostClient" when this last one connects to the server?

Thanks!


----------



## Alt (Jun 23, 2010)

You should able to get ip addr of client from sockaddr structure (which you give to accept() ), then resolve it via gethostbyaddr(3)


----------

